# iMac 5K pour montage vidéo



## lacnox (29 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour 

Je suis en train de voir pour m'acheter un iMac 5k (le modèle à 2599e)

j'aimerais faire un achat sur le long terme donc un truc assez costaud en performances mais sans avoir besoin de dépenser inutilement.

donc voila ma question est la suivante, pour final cut pro x, est-ce que un i5 skylake 3.3ghz, 8go de ram (que j'augmenterai ailleurs par la suite), un fusion drive 2to et une m395 2go vram suffit pour du montage vidéo même en 4k RAW ?

faut-il impérativement un i7/m395x 4go vram avec un ssd interne à la place du fusion drive ?

merci de vos explications


----------



## NestorK (29 Octobre 2015)

Des pistes :

- Le disque interne, tu fais comme tu veux. Si tu souhaites monter, c'est sur de l'externe, et si tu souhaites manipuler des fichiers raw, 2K ou 4K, ton stockage externe doit être très véloce, c'est quasi de lui que tout va dépendre.
- La RAM, comme tu dis, tu verras ça après.
- GPU max sans te poser de question.
- CPU selon ton budget mais l'i7 est une option à favoriser pour du traitement vidéo.


----------



## lacnox (30 Octobre 2015)

merci de votre réponse !

pour ce qui est du RAID 0, pourquoi faudrait il avoir ceci forcément ? je ne suis pas non plus en train de monter un film mais disons que prochainement je vais passer une formation pilote drone et si tout se passe bien je devrai donc par la suite délivrer mes rush à mes clients et certains me demanderont surement de faire des montages mais voila ce ne sera pas non plus truffé d'effet 3D.

pour le gpu, en quoi la vram 4go est elle meilleur que la 2go en montage video ?

et pour finir, le cpu il est influent UNIQUEMENT sur l'exportation de la vidéo?

dernière question, pourquoi est-il toujours conseillé d'exporter sur un autre support que celui sur lequel se trouve les rush ? pour ne pas écrire et lire en même temps sur le même disque et donc perdre des perf ? parce que si je fais ssd vers ssd externe je n'aurai pas les même perf que fusion drive vers ssd externe ?

merci de vos éclaircissements


----------



## NestorK (30 Octobre 2015)

lacnox a dit:


> merci de votre réponse !
> 
> pour ce qui est du RAID 0, pourquoi faudrait il avoir ceci forcément ? je ne suis pas non plus en train de monter un film mais disons que prochainement je vais passer une formation pilote drone et si tout se passe bien je devrai donc par la suite délivrer mes rush à mes clients et certains me demanderont surement de faire des montages mais voila ce ne sera pas non plus truffé d'effet 3D.
> 
> ...



Pas besoin forcément d'avoir un RAID 0, juste un disque externe rapide.

Le GPU est l'élément d'avenir - FCP X se repose de plus en plus sur lui à chaque mise à jour - et c'est aussi l'élément le plus rapidement obsolète. C'est n'est pas tant la question de projets complexes (pour de la 4K RAW, 4 GO de VRAM, c'est un minimum), c'est aussi tout simplement le fait que tu es obligé de monter avec une machine dont l'écran drive 5K pixels et qu'il faut "gérer" en plus du reste.

Le CPU ne sert pas uniquement à l'exportation : certains rendus et surtout les encodages le sollicitent également.

Tu peux exporter où tu veux. Mais ce sera plus lent de le faire sur le disque ou tu stockes ton projet tout simplement parce que FCP X sera obligé de lire et d'écrire en même temps sur le même disque. Sur mon RAID 0, les débits sont tels que ça n'y change de toute façon rien du tout.


----------



## lacnox (30 Octobre 2015)

ok merci pour l'info. du coup je vais partir sur i7 et m395x 4go.

j'aimerais juste savoir, fusion drive ou ssd ? la différence est elle si énorme ? c'es juste que c'est soit 2to fusion drive soit 512go ssd (+240e) je cherche juste à savoir si c'est vraiment utile ? car je ne compte pas exporter pour le moment sur un disque externe donc j'aimerais savoir en interne comment ca se joue pour du montage MAIS aussi si un jour j'exporte un disque en externe, que mes fichiers soit sur le ssd interne ou fusion drive, cela change quoi ? 

merci


----------



## NestorK (30 Octobre 2015)

Lacnox, le prend pas mal, mais on a déjà débattu des millards de fois sur le SSD vs le Fusion Drive sur ce forum. Une petite recherche et tu trouveras ton bonheur. 

Je peux du coup quand même te le résumer facilement :

- SSD : les meilleures perfs mais taille réduite
- FD : très bonnes perfs et grande capacité de stockage

Je t'aide : les deux sont de bonnes solutions.

Si tu souhaites monter sur ton disque interne (ce qui est tout sauf recommandé pour des tas de raison), tu ne pourras pas te contenter de 512 GO entre la bibliothèque du projet, les rushs qu'elle contient et le système - ce qui t'oriente plutôt vers un FD.  

Par contre, je ne comprends pas ton idée d'exporter sur un disque externe. C'est surtout bosser ton projet sur un disque externe qu'il faudrait que tu fasses.


----------



## lacnox (30 Octobre 2015)

oui c'est ce que je me dis aussi... donc si je devais me laisser tenter par tes conseils, que ferai-tu ? merci

EDIT : car au final, si les rush sont stockés sur le disque interne fusion drive et qu'on exporte sur un ssd externe cela ne changera rien par rapport à un ssd interne vers ssd externe ?

en gros je voulais juste savoir si tu me conseil de rester sur le fusion drive pour mettre mes rush dessus pour les exporter vers un ssd externe ? merci


----------



## JLB21 (30 Octobre 2015)

lacnox a dit:


> oui c'est ce que je me dis aussi... donc si je devais me laisser tenter par tes conseils, que ferai-tu ? merci
> 
> EDIT : car au final, si les rush sont stockés sur le disque interne fusion drive et qu'on exporte sur un ssd externe cela ne changera rien par rapport à un ssd interne vers ssd externe ?
> 
> en gros je voulais juste savoir si tu me conseil de rester sur le fusion drive pour mettre mes rush dessus pour les exporter vers un ssd externe ? merci


Bonjour,
Pour ce qui me concerne, j'effectue du montage sur FCP X depuis le jour de la sortie de ce logiciel début 2011, en FHD (AVCHD 50p).

En vue de commencer à 'tâter' de l'UHD, je viens de commander le 27" en i7 à 4GHz, carte M395X avec 4 Go, et FD 2 To.

Si j'ai choisi le FD, c'est parce que mes bibliothèques iTunes et Aperture sont sur le DDI et que les 500 Go d'un SSD sont pour moi déjà limite dans l'état actuel des choses, et que mes bibliothèques FCP X sont depuis toujours sur DDE connectés en e-sata.

Et parce que je n'ai jamais pu trouver de témoignages démontrant une suprématie très claire entre le FD et SSD.
Et s'il devait y en avoir une, cela ne devrait pas être très rédhibitoire pour les utilisations de ma future machine, j'en accepte le risque…


----------



## NestorK (30 Octobre 2015)

lacnox a dit:


> oui c'est ce que je me dis aussi... donc si je devais me laisser tenter par tes conseils, que ferai-tu ? merci
> 
> EDIT : car au final, si les rush sont stockés sur le disque interne fusion drive et qu'on exporte sur un ssd externe cela ne changera rien par rapport à un ssd interne vers ssd externe ?
> 
> en gros je voulais juste savoir si tu me conseil de rester sur le fusion drive pour mettre mes rush dessus pour les exporter vers un ssd externe ? merci



Je ne comprends pas ton obsession sur l'export. 

Je m'explique : tu exportes, tu vas boire ton café, c'est cool ! Que ca mette un peu plus / un peu moins de temps, quel est l'intérêt ? A moins que tu sois dans une logique d'exports à la chaîne... Dans tous les cas, avec ton iMac, ce sera un processus rapide.

Je monte sur un iMac i7 / Fusion Drive 3 TO / 295x. J'exporte à partir d'une biblio / rush sur un disque externe vers mon disque système en Fusion Drive. Pour te donner une idée : un projet full HD 1080p de 3 min s'exporte en moins d'une minute. Oui : il y a des chances que tout aille plus vite avec du tout SSD des deux cotés.

Le fondamental, c'est que ton set up te permette de monter proprement, de manière fluide, c'est à dire en manipulant tes rushs dans la timeline de façon souple, en appliquant les effets en temps réel, et en prévisualisant tout ça régulièrement sans accroc, etc.

Note : Monter sur un FD, tu vas forcément déborder sur le disque à plateau...


----------



## lacnox (30 Octobre 2015)

merci beaucoup pour vos reponses.

et non justement je ne suis pas obsédé par cette vitesse ^^

en revanche je veux que tout soit comme tu le dis sur ton dernier paragraphe.

mais du coup quand tu dis que ça deborde cela veut dire que si je met tout mes fichiers perso sur l'imac et qu'il est presque rempli, lorsque je vais exporter d'un disque dur externe vers le fusion drive, cela va aller sur le disque dur à plateau et cela risque d'être bien plus long ? 

une dernière chose, pourrais-je avoir un petit résumé sur ce que chaque composants d'un imac à comme effet sur le montage vidéo ? par exemple, le processeur s'il ne sert pas qu'a l'export, à quoi sert-il ? même si j'ai déjà la plupart des réponses, j'aimerais être sûr.

donc en gros vous me déconseillez l'imac à 2599e (i5 3.3ghz turboboost 3.9, fustion drive 2to, m395 2go)

merci


----------



## samoussa (30 Octobre 2015)

Au moins l'option CG quand même qui accélérera quand même les choses.


----------



## lacnox (30 Octobre 2015)

vous pensez ? finalement le cpu c'est juste pour l'exportation ? et la carte graphique c'est exactement la même sauf qu'on passe de 2 à 4go de vram et ca influe BEAUCOUP dans l'accélération ?


----------



## samoussa (30 Octobre 2015)

A partir du moment ou les softs que tu utilises se servent de la mémoire GPU (et si j'ai bien compris c'est le cas de FCPx) je pense que oui. Moi je parts du principe que j'achète un ordi pour plusieurs années. Donc j'ai tendance à prendre un peu "au dessus"de mes besoins du moment. Si je n'avais du choisir qu'une seule option cela aurait été la CG. Sur mon précédent mac c'est ce qui m'a semblé être le plus rapidement obsolète. Après tout dépend de ton utilisation. Pour quiconque travaille l'image j'ai tendance à penser qu'il n'est pas ahurissant de prendre une CG bien pourvue.

Je ne suis pas un grand connaisseur mais le i7 c'est la possibilité de l'hyper threading. 4 coeurs + 4 coeurs virtuels. Donc évidemment une capacité supérieure pour traiter une grande quantité de données. Tous les tests montrent que les iMacs 5K i7 creusent l'écart avec les i5.Particulièrement utile en 3D, montage vidéo, et tout ce qui est du traitement lourd. Encore faut-il en avoir l'utilité.Moi avec mes petites retouches photos sous LR et PS ce n'était pas mon cas. Et puis le i5 est déjà pour moi très puissant si je compare à mon précédent core2 duo. De plus il chauffe moins et reste très silencieux.


----------



## NestorK (30 Octobre 2015)

lacnox a dit:


> mais du coup quand tu dis que ça deborde cela veut dire que si je met tout mes fichiers perso sur l'imac et qu'il est presque rempli, lorsque je vais exporter d'un disque dur externe vers le fusion drive, cela va aller sur le disque dur à plateau et cela risque d'être bien plus long ?



Et on revient à l'export !  

Ton iMac, tu vas y mettre tes fichiers perso, tes apps, ton système. La partie SSD fait 110 GO de mémoire. Le FD déplace automatiquement et de façon transparente les fichiers pour que soit placé sur le SSD les apps les plus fréquemment utilisées. Un rush ne sera pas placé sur le SSD. Donc là y'aura des accès disque. Ton problème, ce n'est toujours pas l'export, mais bien la phase de montage elle même, la lecture des flux et l'écriture des rendus, puisque tu seras assujéti au débit d'un disque à plateau classique.

Le FD n'est pas une solution adaptée au montage. Je te répète qu'il te faut un disque externe. Ou tu te chopes le SSD de 1 TO mini et tu seras déjà très très très juste en taille surtout si tu joues avec du RAW 4K. La morale ? FD de 2TO ou SSD, fait selon ton plaisir et chope toi un disque externe de prod.



lacnox a dit:


> une dernière chose, pourrais-je avoir un petit résumé sur ce que chaque composants d'un imac à comme effet sur le montage vidéo ? par exemple, le processeur s'il ne sert pas qu'a l'export, à quoi sert-il ? même si j'ai déjà la plupart des réponses, j'aimerais être sûr.
> 
> donc en gros vous me déconseillez l'imac à 2599e (i5 3.3ghz turboboost 3.9, fustion drive 2to, m395 2go)



CPU : importation / encodage, rendu, export.
GPU : rendu, export, manipulation en temps réel avec effets.
Stockage : vitesse d'écriture et lecture (FCP X passe tout son temps à lire et à écrire et en GROSSE quantité).
Evidemment la RAM en quantité est primordiale pour que tout ça tourne bien...

Pour le reste, je t'invite à faire une recherche plus poussée sur le net ! 
Et si je pouvais donner qu'un conseil, c'est GPU max en priorité.


----------



## lacnox (30 Octobre 2015)

merci beaucoup  

par contre tu as du te tromper ^^tu as mis deux fois GPU et tu as mis 1GO au lieu de 1TO

du coup si j'ai bien compris, un ssd externe avec tout les rush dessus. on importe dans final cut on fait le montage et peu se permettre d'exporter sur le fusion drive. c'est bien cela ? 

mais ce que je n'ai pas comrpsi c'est quand tu dis que je serai limité par le disque à plateau. enfin je comprends cette phrase mais cela n'est pas censé arrivé puisque mes rush seront sur ssd externe ? tu penses donc que l'exportation vers le fusion drive risque de prendre du temps le jour ou mon fusion drive sera blindé ? merci


----------



## lacnox (30 Octobre 2015)

petite question, le rendu et l'exportation ce n'est pas la même chose ? mince j'ai toujours pensé ça :/


----------



## NestorK (30 Octobre 2015)

> Tes rush, tu les mets dans bibliothèque, et ta bibliothèque, tu la mets sur un disque externe, tu parles de SSD, très bien. C'est une solution. Tu ouvres FCP X depuis ton FD et lui ira ouvrir la bibliothèque avec tes rushs, tes rendus et tout le bazaar depuis le SSD qui sera donc ton disque de travail. C'est un bon début.

> Rendu et exportation, deux choses différentes (grossièrement : rendu = application des effets sur les rushs, exportation = tu sors ton projet dans le format vidéo souhaité).


----------



## lacnox (30 Octobre 2015)

ok et bien je te remercie beaucoup pour tout ces details Nestork ! on ne m'avais jamais aussi bien renseigné et de manière aussi clair ! encore merci


----------



## samoussa (30 Octobre 2015)

Attends de recevoir la note... salée...


----------



## lacnox (30 Octobre 2015)

hahahaha


----------



## samoussa (30 Octobre 2015)

voila un lien où l'on voit un type montrer un peu d'editing sur iMac 5K 2014. Il me semble qu'à un moment il montrer l'intérêt d'utiliser la rame du GPU sous FCP


----------



## lacnox (30 Octobre 2015)

exact oui


----------



## lacnox (30 Octobre 2015)

mais lui par exemple il a opté pour un ssd 256go

mais bon trop juste je trouve


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Octobre 2015)

J'a aussi SSD 256, et les même disques externes, des Western Digital.


----------



## lacnox (31 Octobre 2015)

je pense que je vais rester quand même sur le 2to. 256go c'est trop peu pour moi.. je mettrai mes rush sur ssd externe et j'exporterai sur le fusion drive. ce qui m'importe c'est la fluidité de mon montage, la vitesse d'exportation je m'en fou je ne fais pas non plus du montage à la chaine


----------



## BlueG3 (31 Octobre 2015)

les derniers tests avec périphériques sur imac 2015...
http://barefeats.com/


----------



## lacnox (31 Octobre 2015)

intéressant comme site ! mais bon je vais rester sur le fusion drive 2to et me prendre un ssd en externe pour mes rush.
i7 + m395x aussi


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Octobre 2015)

ces tests montrent que les nouvelles cartes graphique ne font pas vraiment mieux que la 295x de l'iMac Retina late 2014.
Par contre les nouveaux SSD sont vraiment 2,5x plus rapides.


----------



## lacnox (1 Novembre 2015)

exact oui.

petite question, le fusion drive, vous entendez le disque dur la nuit quand il n'y a aucun bruit ambiant ? merci


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2015)

drôle de question! Pas trop concerné, je ne dors pas dans la pièce ou se trouve mon iMac, et même, il est éteint, la nuit! Et je n'ai pas de fusion drive 
D'autres pourront te répondre s'ils dorment avec leur cher Retina muni d'un fusion drive, et qu'ils le laissent tourner la nuit ahah! ;-)
Par contre mon iPad me suis partout, et la nuit, lui il est bien silencieux! :-D


----------



## lacnox (1 Novembre 2015)

haha !

non c'est surtout que moi dans ma chambre il y a aussi ma copine.. et du coup la nuit le moindre bruit s'entend. et comme je fais des fois des travaux de montage vidéo la nuit.. mais bon si c'est ultra silencieux (sans pour autant avoir les ventilos éteints) ça me va ^^

edit ourquoi avoir choisi un ssd ? vu qu'apparemment le top reste le fusion drive et pour du montage externe, un ssd externe fera très bien l'affaire 

merci


----------



## lacnox (10 Novembre 2015)

salut tout le monde ! je refais un petit post. je viens de recevoir mon imac 5k i7, 8go de ram, fusion drive 2to et m395x 4go.

je rappel que j'ai un macbook de 2015 avec i7 2.5ghz, 16go de ram et m370x

voici mon résumé pour final cut pour un test au pif:

(4 vidéos + ajout filtre chaleur sur les quatres et exportation en appareils apple 1080p (environ 3-4min de vidéos au total):

macbook avec exportation video vers ssd INTERNE : 2min 11
imac avec exportation video vers fusion drive INTERNE : 1min11

macbook avec video venant de ssd EXTERNE vers ssd INTERNE : 56 secondes
imac avec video venant de ssd EXTERNE vers fusion drive INTERNE : 46 secondes.


sur le premier schema l’imac gagne 1minutes. 
sur le deuxieme schema il ne gagne que 10 secondes… 

donc au début j'ai 1min d'écart et à la fin suelement 10 secondes alors que l'imac est beaucoup plus puissant... cela vient de quoi ? des 8go ? pourtant l'ordi ne rame pas.. du fusion drive ? merci


----------



## samoussa (10 Novembre 2015)

gagner 1 min sur un export de 2 min c'est énorme quand on y pense. 

Maintenant en import c'était des fichiers de quelle taille ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Novembre 2015)

pour ce genre de tache, c'est pas la RAM mais le proc qui compte je pense. Et la vitesse d'écriture du disque ou ssd.


----------



## lacnox (10 Novembre 2015)

ha mince je n'ai pas de quoi verifier la taille des fichiers la .. mais bon l'ensemble ne dois pas dépasser 1go c'est sûr.

pour ce qui est du reste, macbook avec ssd externe vers interne faire 56 secondes 
et un imac avec ssd externe vers fusion drive interne faire juste 46 secondes je trouve que ces 10 secondes d'écart pour la différence de performances sont trop justes... non ? merci


----------



## samoussa (10 Novembre 2015)

De toute façon si ton DDE est branché avec le même type de connectique sur les 2 machines cela ne peut venir que du FD qui fait tout de même un peu mieux sur ce type d’écriture que ton macbook qui est déjà très puissant avec un SSD particulièrement véloce. Je ne vois rien de choquant (compte tenu qu'il s'agit d'un FD) Tu gagnes quand même près de 20% de temps d'import.


----------



## lacnox (10 Novembre 2015)

je ne sais pas si du coup tu avais bien compris mon message 

en gros oui passer de 2min11 à 56secondes c'est bien mais pour l'imac passer de 1min11 à 46 secondes c'est moins bien..

surtout qu'hier j'ai fait un autre test en foutant des effets un peu partout et le macbook a même été plus rapide avec ssd externe usb3 vers interne..

j'essaye de voir si je dois garder le fusion drive ou passer à 1to.. le surplus d'argent n'est pas tant un problème puisque j'aimerais garder mon ordinateur des années... je veux juste ne pas faire un achat inutile (car j'hésite à le renvoyer pour le 1to flash c'est pour cela)

puisque j'ai peu qu'une fois avoir rmepli les 2to du fusion drive avec les 120go du ssd, ça rame.. merci

ps : passer de 8 à 16go de ram m'aurait changé quoi ? de plus, est vraiment utile d'avoir 32go de ram au lieu de 16 ? merci


----------



## samoussa (10 Novembre 2015)

Effectivement je n'avais pas saisi ton message. Je comparais les perfs des 2 machines entre elles 

Après tu parles d'export et d'import. L'export c'est un travail du soft + ecriture ok ? mais qu'entends tu par import ? d'un DD à l'autre ou importé dans un soft ?

Le FD c'est une partie SSD + une partie à plateau. Donc dès que la partie SSD sera pleine tout le reste ira sur l'autre. Maintenant le mac gère tout seul ce qu'il met sur l'un ou sur l'autre (avec un principe qui est que OS et Applis sont placés sur le SSD). Par contre je ne suis pas sur du tout que la partie SSD du FD soit aussi rapide que le SSD de course embarqué dans ton mbp 

Voila pourquoi j'ai pris un SSD de 512 Go et que je prendrai dès que besoin un DDE rapide.


----------



## lacnox (10 Novembre 2015)

ok merci pour ces messages. et bien j'obtiens environ 400-500o/ seconde en lecture écriture avec l'app blackmagic et sur mon macbook c'est autours de 1go/s parfois plus.

parce si j'exporte d'un ssd externe vers fusion drive interne en 46 secondes, logiquement si j'exportais vers un véritable ssd seul, j'obtiendrais bien plus que cela ?

mais sur le fusion drive, lorsque j'exporte vers le fusion drive je ne sais pas si osx me place le fichier sur ssd ou hdd ... et si jamais il va sur ssd, j'ai entendu parler d'une histoire de 8go donc si un jour un fichiers fait plus de 8go il irait direct sur hdd et la mon exportation sera bien plus longue..... donc autant partir sur un mac 100 flash ? de toute façon j'ai commandé le 1to de flash avec la même configuration et je ferais mes test et vous les fournirai ici. et je renverrai selon mes besoins et surtout si c'est vraiment utile mais en attendant j'aurai aimé recevoir des avis c'est pour ça


----------



## samoussa (10 Novembre 2015)

lacnox a dit:


> ok merci pour ces messages. et bien j'obtiens environ 400-500o/ seconde en lecture écriture avec l'app blackmagic et sur mon macbook c'est autours de 1go/s parfois plus.
> 
> *parce si j'exporte d'un ssd externe vers fusion drive interne en 46 secondes, logiquement si j'exportais vers un véritable ssd seul, j'obtiendrais bien plus que cela ?*
> 
> mais sur le fusion drive, lorsque j'exporte vers le fusion drive je ne sais pas si osx me place le fichier sur ssd ou hdd ... et si jamais il va sur ssd, j'ai entendu parler d'une histoire de 8go donc si un jour un fichiers fait plus de 8go il irait direct sur hdd et la mon exportation sera bien plus longue..... donc autant partir sur un mac 100 flash ? de toute façon j'ai commandé le 1to de flash avec la même configuration et je ferais mes test et vous les fournirai ici. et je renverrai selon mes besoins et surtout si c'est vraiment utile mais en attendant j'aurai aimé recevoir des avis c'est pour ça



Logiquement oui. Les FD actuels sont plus rapides que les anciens mais pas autant que les SSD.

Ce dont tu parles est le cache (4Go et non 8) laissé disponible par le système pour toute ecriture afin de garantir de la rapidité en cas d'import/export. Le pb c'est que quiconque manipule de gros fichiers > à 4Go verra cette écriture se faire sur le DD à plateau. Voila pourquoi le FD n'est pas à mon avis conseillé aux vidéastes et autres amateurs de gros rendus. Ils auront trop souvent à dealer avec le DD à plateau et ses 7200 trs/min.

Pour ce qui est de savoir ou le FD place si ou ça ici ou là... en dehors de ce que l'ont sait:
-OS, Applis et docs les + utilisés sur le SSD
- le reste sur le 7200

Enfin, ne pas oublié que le SSD n'est pas que plus rapide. Il chauffe moins, et est moins fragile. Si tu souhaites garder ton macs de nombreuses années...


----------



## lacnox (10 Novembre 2015)

hum.. bon je crois que le meilleur sera de faire un test moi meme..

pour la ram qu'en dis tu suivant ma question ?

ps : est il possible d'aller jeter un oeil à ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/threads/probleme-boot-camp-installation-enervante.1274138/ peux être que vous pourriez m'aider ? merci


----------



## samoussa (10 Novembre 2015)

Pour la ram j'écarte Apple d'office compte tenu des tarifs pratiqués. Mon imacs (comme le tiens j'imagine) est arrivé avec 8Go et j'ajouterai donc d'ici quelques semaines 2 barrettes de 8Go pour monter à 24 Go ce qui pour moi est amplement suffisant pour l'heure 

Pour bootcamp désolé je n'y connais rien


----------



## lacnox (10 Novembre 2015)

oui oui biensur que ne prends pas chez apple la ram ^^

non je voulais juste savoir si passer de 8 à 16go de ram me ferai gagner quelques chose ? et passer de 16 à 32 aussi ? merci


----------



## devy (10 Novembre 2015)

lacnox a dit:


> haha !
> non c'est surtout que moi dans ma chambre il y a aussi ma copine.. et du coup la nuit le moindre bruit s'entend. et comme je fais des fois des travaux de montage vidéo la nuit.. mais bon si c'est ultra silencieux (sans pour autant avoir les ventilos éteints) ça me va ^^



Je n'ai jamais entendu le disque à plateau de mon FD 2To. 

Je pense que le seul bruit qu'entendra ta copine c'est le clic de la magic mouse. 

a+


----------



## lacnox (10 Novembre 2015)

haha non en fait entends le disque qui tourne. coller votre oreille la nuit vous verrez mais rien de grave. contrairement à un macbook qui à les ventilos éteint comme l'imac mais surtout ne possède pas de disque à plateau donc silence intégral


----------



## Caraud (10 Novembre 2015)

Me concernant j'ai pris un FD 3To qui atteint avec Black Magic les 650 en écriture et 1800 en lecture. Très agréablement surpris. Avec FCPX aucun ralentissement. Je n'ai pas opté pour le 100% flash pour des raisons de coût mais aussi d'espace dispo, 1To me semble trop peu. Je n'aime pas stocker mes rush sur un DDE, trop bruyant. Je précise que je fais quelques montages par an.


----------



## lacnox (10 Novembre 2015)

hum.. 1800 en lecture ?????? même mon disque flash n'obtiens pas cela c'est pas possible ça doit être un bug logiciel ^^ ça doit surement être pareil en écriture comme en lecture je pense

pour ce qui est de l'externe, on parlaient de ssd externe voir raid 0


----------



## Caraud (10 Novembre 2015)

lacnox a dit:


> hum.. 1800 en lecture ?????? même mon disque flash n'obtiens pas cela c'est pas possible ça doit être un bug logiciel ^^ ça doit surement être pareil en écriture comme en lecture je pense
> 
> pour ce qui est de l'externe, on parlaient de ssd externe voir raid 0


Si, si, vraiment surpris!
Je n'arrive pas à uploader ma capture d'écran :
641,5 en écriture (avec de pics à 655) et 1800,7 en écriture , test avec fichier 5 Go.
C'était avant de copier mes données.
A aujourd'hui (1,21 To dispo) j'atteints toujours les mêmes vitesses mais parfois ça redescend à 250, puis ça remonte, alors que le premier jour ça restait toujours au même niveau?


----------



## Caraud (10 Novembre 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/uyribnnzsq6nfze/Capture d’écran 2015-11-07 à 14.38.24.jpg?dl=0

En passant par Dropbox, cela devrai fonctionner


----------



## lacnox (11 Novembre 2015)

oui. mai il s'agit d'un bug. ce n'est pas la réel réprésentation puisque je crois savoir qu'un HDD tourne autours de 100-150mo et de toute façon le ssd tourne entre 500 et 600 donc c'est clairement impossible. j'ai eu le même bug sur mon macbook il montait à presque 2000 (tout ssd flash par contre) et désormais il tourne autour de 1000


----------



## lacnox (11 Novembre 2015)

j'ai vérifié en fait effectivement ça me fait pareil je ne comprends pas..

sinon, en montage video (et je pense que je verrai lé différence uniqueemnt à ce moment) entre un imac 4ghz i7, 8go de ram, m395x 4go avec 1to de flash et la même configuration en 2to fusion drive, si je mets mes rush sur un ssd externe en usb3 et que j'exporte vers l'imac avvec le flash, est ce que ce sera reellement plus rapide ? ce n'est que l'export qui jouera ? et de combien de pourcentage cela devrai t il aider ? car il risque d'être bridé par la vitesse de lecture du ssd externe qui est plus lent ?

voila merci de vos avis

ps : est-ce qu'il faut vraiment remplir les 2to pour que le ssd se blinde ou bien le ssd se remplira t il bien avant ? merci


----------



## lacnox (11 Novembre 2015)

après mûr reflexion, je vais garder mon fusion drive 2to..

par contre j'aimerais savoir en quoi 16go serait meilleur puisque même une vidéo de 25min avec filtre et effet cela n'a pas rempli les 8go..

de plus est-ce que la fréquence des ram à un impact sur quelques choses ? comme l'exportation ? 

et pour finir, que me conseillerez vous comme disques externe ? disque rapide.

merci


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Novembre 2015)

Moi je suis à 670 en écriture et 720 en lecture avec ce test: SSD PCie interne.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Novembre 2015)

je sais que les nouveaux SSD des iMac 2015 sont identiques au 2014 en écriture mais 1800 en lecture, ce n'est donc pas impossible que la partie SSD du Fusion drive de ces nouveaux iMac montent à 1800 en lecture.


----------



## lacnox (11 Novembre 2015)

Donc vous pensez que le tout ssd n'y changerai rien ?


----------



## Caraud (11 Novembre 2015)

J'avoue être aussi surpris que vous, j'ai fait le test par curiosité . Il est vrai que dans une utilisation normale je m'en fous complètement, je constate juste que Photos se lance en 3 sec. (35000 photos et 1200 séquences, 168 Go la phototèque), FCPX à peu près pareil 1,3 To de rush. Je me demande même si je vais installer OSX 10.12 un jour...je me souviens que lorsque j'avais commencé à mettre à jour mon défunt iMac Alu de 2007 pour passer de Léopard à Snow Léopard, il avait commencé à ronronner et devenir plus lent. J'aime autant garder la réactivité que je ressens aujourd'hui plutôt que d'avoir la dernière version sur une machine bruyante.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Novembre 2015)

j'ai un tout SSD retina 2014, je crois savoir qu'en écriture le fusion drive fait à peut près la meme vitesse mais c'est en écriture que le SSD pur est 2x plus rapide.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Novembre 2015)

alors la je suis pas d'accord, El Capitan est une optimisation de Yosemite, donc il fallait faire cette mise à jour. Pour les suivantes on verra mais une machine avec un i7 à 4GHz, je pense pas qu'elle sera obsolete l'an prochain, ni meme celle d'après. ;-)


----------



## NestorK (11 Novembre 2015)

lacnox a dit:


> sinon, en montage video (et je pense que je verrai lé différence uniqueemnt à ce moment) entre un imac 4ghz i7, 8go de ram, m395x 4go avec 1to de flash et la même configuration en 2to fusion drive, si je mets mes rush sur un ssd externe en usb3 et que j'exporte vers l'imac avvec le flash



avec le flash ?



lacnox a dit:


> est ce que ce sera reellement plus rapide ? ce n'est que l'export qui jouera ? et de combien de pourcentage cela devrai t il aider ? car il risque d'être bridé par la vitesse de lecture du ssd externe qui est plus lent ?
> 
> voila merci de vos avisi



Combien de % ? M'enfin ça n'a aucun sens. Ca dépend d'un tas de facteurs comme la durée du film à exporter, le format, la compression, j'en passe et des meilleures. Pourquoi es tu si préoccupé par la "vitesse" d'export ? Sérieusement, j'aimerais vraiment que tu m'expliques l'importance que tu y attaches.

Tu as commencé à monter pour ton boulot ? Tu vas te rendre compte que l'export est tout sauf un problème (surtout sur nos machines modernes) au contraire de tout un tas de choses qui va rapidement te sauter aux yeux.

Pour le reste, je répète ce que je t'ai déjà dit : le gros du boulot à l'export, c'est le CPU. En second lieu, le GPU, si jamais tu n'as pas tout "rendu" avant et évidemment le stockage qui pousse et le stockage qui reçoit (ça peut être le même si tu fais tout sur le même disque ce qui abaisse d'autant plus le rendement). Si ton projet est sur un SSD en USB 3, et même si tu pousses sur le Fusion Drive dont le SSD est plein, je t'assure que tu n'auras pas de soucis de "lenteur" à l'exportation.

Après, si tu as du tout SSD des deux cotés, avec des débits de lecture écriture de folie, c'est évident que tu iras plus vite, mais à quoi bon ? Pour le boulot, tous les jours je pousse à partir d'un RAID 0 assez modeste (350 approx écriture / lecture) vers un Fusion Drive. Je sors un 3 min en 1080p compressé en moins d'une toute petite minute.

Le stockage rapide, il est ULTRA intéressant pour la phase de montage en elle même (et indispensable à une expérience de montage fluide surtout si tu bosses avec des rushs exigeants en natif). Pour l'export, tu te tortures le cerveau pour rien.



lacnox a dit:


> ps : est-ce qu'il faut vraiment remplir les 2to pour que le ssd se blinde ou bien le ssd se remplira t il bien avant ? merci



Le SSD fait 110 GO et c'est ce que tu combles en premier. Commence ensuite le jeu de bascule entre le SSD et le disque à plateau pour mettre sur le disque rapide les éléments que tu ouvres/utilises le plus souvent.



lacnox a dit:


> après mûr reflexion, je vais garder mon fusion drive 2to..
> 
> par contre j'aimerais savoir en quoi 16go serait meilleur puisque même une vidéo de 25min avec filtre et effet cela n'a pas rempli les 8go..
> 
> ...



Si tu es content avec tes 8 GO sous FCP X, restes-y ! Tout simplement. Pourquoi faire compliqué quand on peut faire simple ?

Par contre, si la fréquence de la RAM joue sur la vitesse d'export ? 

J'abandonne !


----------



## lacnox (11 Novembre 2015)

ha merci pour toutes tes réponses et non n'abandonne pas car grâce à toi je comprends mieux les choses sincèrement 

donc la frequence de ram n'a aucun impact ? il me semblait avoir lu ça.. pour passer à 16go c'est pas que je le veux mais juste est ce qu'il faut vraiment attendre que l'ordinateur ram pour passer à 16go ou bien cela doit se faire avant (je me dis que si j'ai 8go, il compresse peut etre certaine chose pour ne pas saturer alors qu'avec 16 il serait plus à l'aise en montage ? enfin ce sont des suppositions.. un explications de ta part serait la bienvenue


----------



## lacnox (11 Novembre 2015)

et donc tu penses que même avec un ssd rempli, je de perdrai pas de vitesse en exportation ? ce n'est pas que je suis fou sur ça disons juste que j'ai vraiment envie d'avoir une excellente machine que je ne changerai pas dans 2 ans quoi ^^


----------



## NestorK (11 Novembre 2015)

lacnox a dit:


> ha merci pour toutes tes réponses et non n'abandonne pas car grâce à toi je comprends mieux les choses sincèrement
> 
> donc la frequence de ram n'a aucun impact ? il me semblait avoir lu ça.. pour passer à 16go c'est pas que je le veux mais juste est ce qu'il faut vraiment attendre que l'ordinateur ram pour passer à 16go ou bien cela doit se faire avant (je me dis que si j'ai 8go, il compresse peut etre certaine chose pour ne pas saturer alors qu'avec 16 il serait plus à l'aise en montage ? enfin ce sont des suppositions.. un explications de ta part serait la bienvenue



La fréquence de la ram, un impact sur l'export ? Je plains le pauvre gus' qui s'est livré à des tests aussi cons. 



lacnox a dit:


> et donc tu penses que même avec un ssd rempli, je de perdrai pas de vitesse en exportation ? ce n'est pas que je suis fou sur ça disons juste que j'ai vraiment envie d'avoir une excellente machine que je ne changerai pas dans 2 ans quoi ^^



Clairement, tu ne comprends pas les tenants et les aboutissants du montage vidéo. Rien de grave, tu débutes, normal. T'es clairement pas rassuré par nos réponses puisque tu continues de poser les mêmes question. Moi, ce que je peux te dire, c'est que l'iMac que tu as commandé est une bonne machine sur laquelle tu vas pouvoir monter très correctement. Mets les mains dans le cambouis.

Tu vas te faire ton expérience et tu comprendras rapidement les points importants. Pour le reste, tout a été dit ici et plus d'une fois.

Pour la RAM, démarre à 8, de toute façon c'est très simple de rajouter de la mémoire, donc pas de soucis.


----------



## lacnox (11 Novembre 2015)

d'accord. et bien merci pour toutes vos réponses les gars.oui j'avais acheter il y a quelques mois une formation de plus de 10h en dvd sur final cut pro x (formation du site elephorm) donc je vais bien tout apprendre et me lancerai ensuite dedans. de toute façon j'ai toujours trouv" que final cut pro x est plus facile d'accès que première .. 

merci beaucoup !


----------

